# Sheetrock Tools new Pole Sander



## drywallguy22 (Jan 24, 2019)

Saw this one facebook! Sheetrock Tools just came out with a new pole sander. I'm stoked!

https://timothystoolbox.com/products/usg-sheetrock-tools-drywall-pole-sander


----------



## gopherstateguy (Apr 8, 2012)

I have mixed feelings about Sheetrock tools. I LOVE the offset knives. I wish they still made the 14". The rest of it is expensive and not necessarily the best option on the market imo. We sub out sanding so I only sand side work. I use the 360* on a 3-8' handle and like that.


----------



## drywallguy22 (Jan 24, 2019)

Yes I wish they still made the 14" as well. My buddy introduced me to the offsets.


----------



## Mudslinger (Mar 16, 2008)

This guy will make you any size offset knife you want. I've tried a couple 12"s, they are nice knives. https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=1401566856591575&set=pcb.1313370738782522&type=3&theater


----------



## Mudslinger (Mar 16, 2008)

drywallguy22 said:


> Saw this one facebook! Sheetrock Tools just came out with a new pole sander. I'm stoked!
> 
> https://timothystoolbox.com/products/usg-sheetrock-tools-drywall-pole-sander


I wonder if Columbia is producing them for Usg, it sure looks like a green version of their head.


----------

